# Windows cant access USB drives



## neatoizer

I cant access USB hard drives, all other USB things work (printer, mouse, keyboard, ect.) and the hard drives work when plugged into other computers.

The hard drives show up in windows explorer but just as "removable disk" instead of the drive name, and in properties it says it has 0kb of space(and its a terabyte drive)

I've troubleshooted using this link http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic122125.html and nothing has helped.

Any help would be great, I dont know anything more I can do

thanks so much
-neatoizer


----------



## StrangleHold

Well its a USB drive, so its removable. Is the drive partitioned and formated?


----------

